# Crushed Coral



## Bodega (Aug 16, 2008)

I just added crushed coral to my 55 gallon as the substrate. Before i put it in i cleaned it over and over again. But once i put it in my tank the whole tank went a milky white. How long till this goes away and will it or do i need to do something? Thanks


----------



## kaden (Jul 19, 2008)

Ya thats normal just give it a few days and it will clear up


----------



## Bodega (Aug 16, 2008)

Can i start to add my starter fish, Zebra Danions, now? Or should i wait for the milky water to clear up.


----------



## kaden (Jul 19, 2008)

i would wait till it clears up as it could have a bad affect on there gills {but if you would like it to clear faster than a large water change will speed the process up}


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

What kind of filter are you using?

You can use filter-floss to speed up things....


----------



## Bodega (Aug 16, 2008)

aqua clear 110


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

If you go the water change route try placing the water back into the tank very gentry as to not stir up the substrate. I have been in your shoes before except I had so much trouble with clearing the water I took all of the substrate out by putting it into empty milk cartons and re-washed it all for hours, its not really fun to have your tank all clouded up like that. My filters weren't much help in clearing the stuff up but now the milkiness settles in seconds whenever I stir up the substrate.

I would wait a few hours with the filters off, if the bottom part of the water column seems like it top settled significantly more than the bottom then you could try waiting it out. If it still is murky I think water changes would be the best decision.


----------



## stroska (Sep 1, 2008)

I just added aragonite sand to my tank. I am having the same milky white water problem its been 48 hours. When will it go???? I'm nervous..


----------

